# Big Cherry



## Gary Max (Jan 22, 2010)

Still mounted on the lathe---This monster block of cherry is just about done. All that's left is cleaning up the base.
For all you folks coming out here next weekend I plan on having the showroom open.-------:biggrin:


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW! that is amazing!!! Anything you don't do?


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 22, 2010)

Gary,
Beautiful looking piece.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice looking vessel Gary.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 22, 2010)

That is sweet!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 22, 2010)

Karin Voorhis said:


> WOW! that is amazing!!! Anything you don't do?


 

Dishes and Dusting ---are the first two that come to mind--


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 22, 2010)

Here she is off the lathe
You will see one of the many things I use my crushed stone for.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 22, 2010)

Mr. Max, this is the other half of the pen turner known as OKLAHOMAN, that is a bowl to drool over and my first reaction was WOW THATS THE BEST ONE YET!!!! but now I will have to train Roy all over again, I wish you wouldn't have said you don't do dishes and dusting, he read that and said .........."see I told you that both were womans work"......Diana


----------



## cschimmel (Jan 22, 2010)

That is awesome,  thanks for showing us.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 22, 2010)

Diana ---I do run the vacuum cleaner---do all the cooking and grocery shopping.
How many of these does Mr. OKLAHOMAN do???????????

Glad you folks like these------I wish I could turn them full time but there is a bottom line--------pens pay better.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 22, 2010)

Gary I have you know that I know exactly where she stores the vacuum, and have helped her cook by staying out of the kitchen:wink: and have driven her to the grocery several times in the last 37 years, I also make sure she has gas in her lawn mower and edger, and on Saturdays I make sure she always has clean rags to clean the car.:good:if you believe any of this I have some very nice Ocean front property I'll sell you right here in downtown Shawnee Ok.):biggrin:




Gary Max said:


> Diana ---I do run the vacuum cleaner---do all the cooking and grocery shopping.
> How many of these does Mr. OKLAHOMAN do???????????
> 
> Glad you folks like these------I wish I could turn them full time but there is a bottom line--------pens pay better.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 22, 2010)

I know you better than that-----------------:biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Jan 22, 2010)

Fantastic turning Mr Max!


----------



## tim self (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice work Gary.


----------



## Fred (Jan 23, 2010)

Gary, that is indeed an excellent example of your fine work.

Great job!


----------



## CaptG (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work Gary.  And that stone crusher you sold me sure does a fine job.  Thanks.


----------



## khogan16 (Jan 23, 2010)

I think that is a beauty you made, Gary.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------

